# ISO: Pelts/Fur



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

I would like to find some nice pelts or hides to use for some projects. Coyote, fox, predators mostly. I would prefer fully tanned, but might consider tanning myself too. Of course, wont pay as much if Iv gotta do that part. 
PM me with what youv got. Thanks


----------

